# Two Redbone CoonHounds for Adoption



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

Two males from the same litter, 9-10 mo. old, fully vetted and believed to be pure bred but no papers. Available for foster or adoption through Rescue Rovers.http://www.rescuerovers.org/

They just barely received these dogs and are not up on the website yet. A friend clued me in and wanted me to post this up here.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I've wanted redbone hounds for awhile now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Name them Dan and Stan and go get some ***** in the Ozarks.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Get them on some lion and bear and see how they do. Lion draws are just around the corner and for all those successful tag recipients too poor to hire a guide, here's an opportunity. Come to think of it, this is how I first got started into hounds 31 years ago, I adopted a couple hand-me-down hounds.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

blackirish said:


> Two males from the same litter, 9-10 mo. old, fully vetted and believed to be pure bred but no papers. Available for foster or adoption through Rescue Rovers.http://www.rescuerovers.org/
> 
> They just barely received these dogs and are not up on the website yet. A friend clued me in and wanted me to post this up here.


Find a home for them yet? We have a Vizsla/Redbone mix and he is so dang smart.


----------

